# Schwimmbrot



## BBMusic (28. Mai 2010)

Hey Boardies.

Hab mal ne Frage zum Schwimmbrot.

Also ich wollte einfach mal wissen, was man damit so fangen kann. 
Und was braucht man für eine Montage dafür?

Muss man nicht Angst haben, dass die Enten sich das schnappen? :q

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten |supergri

MfG
BlackBirdHH


----------



## Laurin13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Karpfen!
Auf die enten musst du natürlich aufpassen!
Aber auch die geben einen super drill her nur die landung macht keinen spaß


----------



## olafjans (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*



Laurin13 schrieb:


> Karpfen!
> Auf die enten musst du natürlich aufpassen!
> Aber auch die geben einen super drill her nur die landung macht keinen spaß




Die "Landung" hehe in diesem Fall sogar im warsten Sinne des Wortes :q


----------



## solifischer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Mich würde auch mal eine Montage für Schwimmbrot interessieren. Vorallem für weite Würfe.


----------



## Anglerjugend (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber ist Schwimmbrot ein spezielles Brot oder ist das einfach z.B. Toastbrot am Haken?


----------



## Laurin13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

|supergri|supergri
Zur montage
wenn du nicht weit wefen must würd ich den haken einfach auf die hauptschnur binden, wenn du aber weiter werfen musst kannst du auch einen schwimmenden sbirolino noch auf die schnur ziehen


----------



## Laurin13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Rubberduck war schneller-.-


----------



## solifischer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Gehen auch ganztrockene und alte Brötzchen


----------



## solifischer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Und noch ne Frage wie befestige ich anbesten den Köder am Haken?


----------



## hirschi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Servus aus Altdorf b. nürnberg,
mich würde des auch mal interressiern wie das funktionier, weil ich an einem Vereinssee im Sommer öfters karpfen an der Oberflache schwimmen seh und ich nicht weiß wie ich die sache
angehn soll


----------



## Laurin13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

@solifischer: klar 3 mal durchstechen und gut


----------



## solifischer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Danke Laurin13


----------



## BBMusic (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Angenommen ich kaufe jetzt das richtige Schwimmbrot vom Angelladen meines Vertrauens. Wie mach ich den am Haken fest? Und was für ne Montage? Pose? Grund? Anderes?

Aber schon recht nützliche Tipps.. danke


----------



## haigererangler (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

wie viel brot mach ich auf den hacken? 
ein ganzes brötchen? oder nur boilies größe?


----------



## BBMusic (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*



haigererangler schrieb:


> wie viel brot mach ich auf den hacken?
> ein ganzes brötchen? oder nur boilies größe?


 
Ein ganzes Brötchen??? Was willste denn fangen? 

Nene also als ich früher immer mit Brot geangelt habe, habe ich das innere aus dem Brötchen genommen, schön rundgeknetet und grade mal so groß, dass es aufn Haken passt.

So mit Schwimmbrot hab ich noch nie geangelt.

Verbessert mich was ich falsche Infos gegeben habe


----------



## solifischer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Ich denke wenn es schön durchgeweicht ist kann ein Karpfen es locker verschlingen.


----------



## hirschi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Danke an Rubberduck und an die anderen, die ihre Meinung und ihr Fachwissen zu diesem Thema an uns weitergeben


----------



## solifischer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Beißen Karpfen im Frühling sowie im Sommer gleich gut auf Schwimmbrot? 
Denn auf meinem Angelgewässer sehe ich die Karpfen nur im Sommer an der Oberfläche schwimmen.


----------



## Laurin13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBGSVZxThUU 
So siehts aus wenn man Richtig gllück hat^^


----------



## Phenom96 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

hat matze och nich auch mal ein video über karpfen mit schwimmbrot gemacht?


----------



## Knispel (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Damit haben wir bereits vor über 40 Jahren unsere Karpfen gefangen. Da waren Boillies noch nicht erfunden. 

Normales Brötchen geviertelt, mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen und mittels einer klaren Wasserkugel ausgeworfen. Ist wohl in Vergessenheit geraten, klappt aber immer noch - sogar Nachts. Unser Großmeister Dr. Karl Heinz ( der Erfinder des Heinzblinkers ) beschrieb schon in seinem Buch : Der Angelsport im Süsswasser ( erschienen so um 1900 ) eine Art, indem man altes Brot in grobe Säcke füllt, diese auftreiben lässt und daneben mit Schwimmbrot angelt, in den alten englischen Angelbüchern aus der Vorboilie - Zeit ( Richard Walker + Fred Tylor ) wird diese Methode ebenfalls beschrieben.


----------



## frank 0815 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Brötchen vierteln mit Ködernadel aufziehen, Grashalm als Stopper, Gerödel an die Grundmontage mit Durchlaufblei und schon fliegt das Brötchen weit hinaus. Nach dem einschlag Bügel offen lassen bis das Brötchen oben ist und du musst dir keine Gedanken machen das es in die Büsche treibt. Vertüddelt sich nur selten und funzt super. Kleiner tipp mit gekauften salzigen Laugenbrezel, ein Sommertag null Fische, nächster Sommertag 9 Graskarpfen alle auf Brezel einen habe ich 2 mal gefangen. Ist nicht immer der bringer aber halt manchmal.
Gurß Frank


----------



## carphunter 95 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Ich fische meinstens immer nur Brotflocken die noch etwas harten Rand haben. Damit man sie gut aufhaken kann und damit sie auch halten. Ich habe damit bei uns im Sommer bessere erfahrungen gemacht als mit Boilies, außerdem finde ich es viel spannender weil man den Biss ja sieht und den Karpfen beobachten kann wie er den Köder nimmt. Leider funktioniert diese Methode aber nur wenn man die Karpfen sieht und wenn nicht so viele Enten da sind.
Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## NRW_Carper (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Also Ich mach es immer so:

Erst ein gutes Stück vom Brötchen abreißen.Haken durch die Kruste am hinteren Teil und das ganze gut zusammendrücken.(Der Haken muss nach unten leicht rausgucken) Immer wieder leicht anfeuchten. Dann nehme Ich die Hauptschnur und wickel die schon stramm um das vordere Stück des Brötchenstückes. Aber der Haken muss unbedingt freiliegen!!!!!!!
Dann noch mal anfeuchten und auswerfen. Die Schnur geht beim Anbiss durch das nasse Brötchen durch und du kannst 100% sagen das der Haken sicher in der Unterlippe des Karpfen hält.

Gruß,
   NRW_Carper


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Ich perönlich möchte es diesen Sommer auch ausprobieren!!
Mein Kumpel macht das schon seit mehreren Jahren. 
Der benutzt Kinderbrötchen oder auch Milchbrötchen und zwar im ganzen Leibe!!
Am besten eignet sich (so sagt er) eine weiche Rute mit einer kleinen Rolle auf der GEFLOCHTENE  Schnur gespult ist!!
Warum Geflecht? Der Direkte Kontakt zum Fisch ist HAMMER WICHTIG!! Viele Fehlbisse gibt es leider.
Mit den Enten ist das ganz leicht.. einmal eine gehakt, sind alle für die nächsten 3 stunden weg..


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schwimmbrot*

Moinsen,

Das meiste wurde wohl schon gesagt aber naja ich schreibe mal von meinen Erfahrungen.

Schwimmbrot ist die beste Möglichkeit um im heißen Sommer die Karpfen an der Oberfläche zu überlisten!

Zum Brot: 
Ich bin davon überzeut das Brötchenstücke(egal ob vom Bäcker oder "Billigbrötchen" von z.B. Penny) am besten geeignet sind.
Das gute man kann das ganze Brötchen verwenden(wenn anfüttern erlaubt ist).
Für den Hakenköder solltet ihr ein 1,5 cm² ( die richtige Größe werdet ihr gut finden keine Angst) Stück nehmen mit Kruste!
Einfach ganz normal auf den Haken spießen aber darauf achten, dass der Haken durch die stabilere Kruste geht!

Zum Haken:
Ein ganz normaler (scharfer!) Karpfenhaken reicht völlig aus.

Zur Montage:
Posenmonatge kann ich gut empfehlen.
Am besten eine ganz kleine Wasserkugel --> normaler Wirbel---> und Wichtig ein langes Vorfach.
Die mit Wasser gefüllte Wasserkugel ist hierbei das zu werfende Gewicht und somit braucht man kein weiteres Blei.

Das Brot geht zu schnell unter und ist nicht da wo es hin soll?

---> Tipps und Tricks von mir:

Auftrieb:
Für extra Auftrieb könnt ihr ganz leicht mit Styroporkugeln sorgen. 
Das ist auch das Zeug womit Häuser gedämmt werden.
Kriegen könnt ihr sie im Internet oder ihr sucht mal nach Resten vom Bau. Diese Dämmplatten kann man dann auch auseinanderbröseln. Die Kugeln einfach mit auf den Haken.

Bild :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Lockstoffe:
Sicherlich könnt ihr den Karpfen auch etwas Honig ums Maul schmieren.
Einfach Flüssiglockstoffe auf das Brot geben. 
Aber vorsichtig nicht zu viel das schreckt ab.

Anfüttern:
Wie oben schon erwähnt kann man das ganze Brötchen verwenden also auch das Innenleben.
Schmeißt es in kleinen Stücken pur ins Wasser oder noch besser macht es mit etwas Karpfenfutter an.
Wenn ihr das macht könnt ihr auch euren Hakenköder im Futter etwas einreiben und somit riecht er nach dem Futter.

Nebenbei könnt ihr ja noch eine Grundrute liegen haben aber dann als Köder nimmt ihr eine Brotkugel also das Innenleben etwas um den Haken festquetschen. Kann ich jetzt nicht so genau beschreiben aber wenn Interesse besteht mach ich gerne ein Bild.



So das wars. Mein erster Beitrag hier. Ich hoffe er gefällt euch.#h
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass ich dem einen oder anderen etwas weiter helfen konnte. 
Ich bin immer für Kritik |wavey:#6


Ps. 
Kann man sich hier nirgendswo vorstellen?
Mit 18 Jahren gehöre ich wohl noch zu den Junganglern?  #c
__________________________________________________________________

Edit: 

@ Steffen am Kanal 
Geflochtene Schnurr ist quatsch! 
Wofür den Kontakt, wenn man mit Schwimmbrot angelt?
Oder willst du schleppen?
Außerdem wirst du wohl mehr Fischer verlieren weil der Haken ausschlitzt!!!
Und das mit den Enten...naja... ich sag mal nichts ich denk mir mein Teil.


----------

